# [ALSA] Tarjeta detectada pero no funciona

## Theasker

Pues el resumen es lo q pone en el título, ya se que es una instalación trivial, pero no consigo hacer funcionar la tarjeta de sonido.

El lspci la detecta perfectamente y la configuración del kernel parece correcta

```
# lspci | grep audio

11:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)

```

cuando ejecuto alsaconf pone que no hay tarjetas soportadas. El demonio alsa está iniciado pero no suena na de na.

```

# grep SND .config | grep =y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=y
```

gracias anticipadas

----------

## Latinvs

Comprueba que tu make.conf tengas indicado el controlador adecuado para esa tarjeta. Además no "grepees" sólo lo que está compilado dentro del núcleo, comprueba también que no haya algo necesario compilado como módulo que no se esté cargando.

```

zgrep SND /proc/config.gz |grep [y/m]

```

----------

## Theasker

```
 # zgrep SND /proc/config.gz |grep [y/m]

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=y
```

----------

## ZeTaKa

Lo tienes en mute, fijate bien que en el alsamixer, no este todo con una "M" debajo de las barras... vaya tiempo perdi con esa parida

----------

## Theasker

eso es lo primero que miré. Pero es muy mosqueantes que el alsaconf no detecte nada de nada.

----------

## ZeTaKa

Ummm en el kernel conf, tienes el alsa, y la tarjeta de sonido como "M" en vez de X? sino el alsa, me parece que no lo detecta, al menos me ha pasado a mi así siempre...

----------

## alejandrosaez

Precisamente yo he estado una semana más o menos con algo similar. alsaconf no me detectaba la tarjeta de un ordenador en una instalación la mar de normal.

Para mi la solución fue ponerlo todo como modulo.

----------

## Theasker

 *ZeTaKa wrote:*   

> Ummm en el kernel conf, tienes el alsa, y la tarjeta de sonido como "M" en vez de X? sino el alsa, me parece que no lo detecta, al menos me ha pasado a mi así siempre...

 

```
ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"
```

----------

## gringo

has iniciado el servicio alsasound ?

 *Quote:*   

> ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

 

si usas el driver alsa del kernel esto no es necesario, sólo es para el paquete alsa-driver de portage, cuyo uso está desaconsejado.

saluetes

----------

## Theasker

si si, levantar el servicio y ponerlo en el nivel default para que arranque automáticamente es lo primero que hice y miré.

He pensado si puede ser algo de hardware, ya que el ordenador es un servidor HP proliant 110 5G (el más barato y bajo de gama) y slots pci sólo tenía 1 lo demás eran pci-express x 8 y x 1, y a lo mejor hay que activar algo (que no he encontrado en las bios nada referente a eso) o no es compatible con según que hardware no hp (cosa que me extrañaría ya que lspci si que lo detecta).

No se, no me lo explico, además instalé para probar win server 2003, ya que los drivers del ordenador son sólo para ese sistema operativo y ... tampoco funciona allí la tarjeta de sonido, o mejor dicho, no la hago funcionar yo. También he pensado en arrancar una distro normal para ver si es algo de configuración pero arranqué una Xubuntu y tampoco oia nada (después de subir los volúmenes y desmutear todo en el alsamixer).

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> También he pensado en arrancar una distro normal para ver si es algo de configuración pero arranqué una Xubuntu y tampoco oia nada

 

pues si en todos los sistemas operativos que has probao no se oye nada yo diría que hay algún problema de hardware, no tiene porque ser la tarjeta de sonido, puede ser tb. de los altavoces o que simplemente estos están mal conectados al equipo.

saluetes

----------

## Theasker

los altavoces no pueden ser porque con el equipo anterior (en proceso de recuperación) funcionaban, ya que es un ampli dolby digital 5.1 conectado a sus altavoces. Simplemente cogí la tarjeta y la cambié de equipo, es una Sound Blaster Live 5.1. Y por supuesto, pensé también en que lo hubiera conectado en otra salida que no era la correcta, en mi caso la salida digital y lo que hice fue poner audacious con una canción tirarme al suelo y empezar a cambiar de clavija a ver por cual se oía, pero na de na.

Empezaré de nuevo a ver desde 0, no entiendo como una cosa tan sencilla ... (soy un poco patoso por lo que se ve).

Otra cosa que había pensado era en intentarlo con pulseaudio, pero si no funciona de una forma ... no se si de otra, además que no lo he instalado nunca.

gracias a tos por la preocupación.

----------

## chiringo12

si haces lsmod sale el mòdulo de la tarjeta?

En la guia gentoo de alsa recomiendan configurar el soporte para alsa y la tarjeta modularmente y no integrados al nucleo. a mi me ayudò compilarlo como mòdulo y no directa en el kernel, sobre todo la tarjeta. 

y hay un oss que recomiendan no compilarlo ( Device Drivers > Sound > Open Sound System > open sound system (deprecated) ) 

y si como modulo estos: OSS Mixer Api , OSS PCM (digital audio) API 

Ahora, si tampoco funciona con xubuntu, no se, serà hardware?.

----------

## Theasker

```
# lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            30574  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12614  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           1247  0 

snd_seq_oss            24210  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      4825  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                42109  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4641  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

vboxdrv              1716687  0 

nvidia              10645660  28 

```

esos no son los módulos de la tarjeta no?

----------

## chiringo12

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # lsmod 
> 
> ...

 

Creo que te falta habilitar en el kernel tu tarjeta como módulo  Device driver ---> Sound ---> PCI devices --->       <M> Emu10k1

porque no veo que aparezca.

----------

## chiringo12

Previo a compilar de nuevo el kernel podés probar modprobe m10k1  a ver que sucede si no lo encuentra lo más probable es que tengas que agregarlo en el kernel

----------

## chiringo12

perdón, me voy acordando.... modprobe snd-m10k1 o modprobe snd_m10k1 . En un live probablemente lo cargue, si haces lsmod aparecerá el nombre del módulo  , después hacés el modprobe.

----------

